# All these choices???



## JoeBlowsClouds (2/7/16)

Hey guys I am looking at buying a twone battery mod and with sir vape there are so many choices right now.

I'm looking at the hotcig R150, the limitless box mod and the minikin v1.5 .
Can you guys tell me anything you know about these and any other two battery mods you guys would suggest?
I have the joyetech cuboid already


----------



## Jakey (2/7/16)

JoeBlowsClouds said:


> Hey guys I am looking at buying a twone battery mod and with sir vape there are so many choices right now.
> 
> I'm looking at the hotcig R150, the limitless box mod and the minikin v1.5 .
> Can you guys tell me anything you know about these and any other two battery mods you guys would suggest?
> I have the joyetech cuboid already


What are your requirements? 
What wattage do you vape at?
Do you drip / tank? 
Size an issue?
Price an issue?
Do you use TC or power mode?
Desktop mod or carry around?
Sorry for trowing a spanner into the works. Just a few things I would need to know before advising

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## JoeBlowsClouds (2/7/16)

Jakey said:


> What are your requirements?
> What wattage do you vape at?
> Do you drip / tank?
> Size an issue?
> ...


No specific requirements
Usually vape at 70 to 80
Drip and use a tank
Willing to spend up to about 1700
Power
Carry around


----------



## Andre (2/7/16)

Minikin or wait for the IPV6.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Jakey (2/7/16)

Agree fully with @Andre

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Keyaam (2/7/16)

I agree with @Andre


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeBlowsClouds (2/7/16)

Looks like I'm leaning to minikin 
From pics don't like the look of ipv6


----------



## JoeBlowsClouds (2/7/16)

Thanks all


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/7/16)

Personally I would choose the HotCig R150. I have both the HotCig and Minikin and while the Minikin is a great mod and probably more popular than the HotCig... if I had to choose only one I would take the HotCig.


----------



## Spydro (2/7/16)

I really like my Minikin's/Avo24's, use them around home daily. But for carry I'd more likely take the Sig213/Avo24 if I wanted a twone in tow. 

For my errand runs I just take a Pico/Avo22.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

